# Do I really need the Onkyo TX-NR609 over the NR509?



## starbux48 (Apr 7, 2011)

I dont know if this is the right place to post this, but can anyone tell me between the NR609 and NR509, should the NR609 sound that much better by having the Onkyo WRAT technology & the Darlington circuitry? The NR509 is selling for about $150 less and only these two characteristics I see as maybe moving me toward spending the $150 extra for the NR609. I don't care about the extra watts, the THX, better video, or better Audyssey on the NR609, so those two amplifier features would be my only reason for buying the bigger receiver. Help.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. The 609 employs the triple inverted Darlington Circuitry that is used in Onkyo's more expensive AVR's to pass THX Certification. The 609 has a much more powerful Amplifier Section drawing 6.2 Amps compared to the 509's 3.9 Amps. Combined with Marvell's stellar Qdeo Video Processing really makes the 609 well worth the added expense to me. In addition, Street Prices should close the gap in price between the 2 AVR's.

Also, both offer the same suite of Audyssey Technology. (2EQ, Dynamic EQ, Dynamic Volume) Compared to MultEQ, 2EQ does not apply Filtering or any adjustments to the Subwoofer whereas MultEQ and the upper level MultEQ XT and MultEQ XT32 actually place a majority of the Processing Power on the Subwoofer as they believe it to be the transducer most in need of EQ.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

